# First orchid bloom!



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

My Dryadella edwallii has bloomed! Quite exciting, though it came from Andys with 3 buds on it. It's sent out another since I got it, so we'll see if I can keep it happy.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nice! I love Dryadellas


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey bud, i love that orchid. I am thinking of putting an orchid in my tank. Can you give a size comparison picture (like with a quarter next to the plant)? That would be awesome, as I'm working with a 10g vert here. Thanks!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Gorgeous bloom.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

dfrmav said:


> Hey bud, i love that orchid. I am thinking of putting an orchid in my tank. Can you give a size comparison picture (like with a quarter next to the plant)? That would be awesome, as I'm working with a 10g vert here. Thanks!


I can tell you that the bloom is about 2 cm tip-to-tip. It would definitely fit in a 10g vert. The whole plant is about 3" across with 1-2" leaves.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

HAHAHA, mine is ready to bloom any day now too!!


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

motydesign said:


> HAHAHA, mine is ready to bloom any day now too!!


Awesome! 

2/3 of my other buds opened today. The 4th will take another week or so to get big enough.










Any idea how long the flowers will last?


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Did we all get the same plants from Andy at the same time? LOL I'll photo mine when I get to the greenhouse. I think it opened today.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

inflight said:


> Did we all get the same plants from Andy at the same time? LOL I'll photo mine when I get to the greenhouse. I think it opened today.


hahah must have (this one got center stage in my viv), i have two other orchids from them that just pushed up spikes, should have blooms coming in a few more weeks on them

Mike, it looks like youve got your viv a little on the drier side compared to me, inflight what does your moss look like around the base? do you dry it out a bit? mine stay pretty moist with all the moss wrapped up on it.








(note to self pull the fuzz off of the orchid!)


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Can we get an FTS and some more info on how you are keeping these, ie temps, humidity levels etc.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep I think we got the same package ;-)

My viv is pretty wet, but not soaking. I let things dry off a bit before watering it again. I spray a couple times a day usually morning and night. 

My temps are ~68-78 night-day. My humidity gauge (exoterra digital) doesnt work worth a crap and it said the humidity was 50% when the glass is all fogged up and moist jungle air hits me when I open the tank. I'd say the humidity is probably ~90%.

They are under dual 18w t5ho 6000k bulbs for a total of 36w or 1.2wpg


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't know why but most of my masdie type orchids shrivel up on me. I think I'm keeping them too warm.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

fleshfrombone said:


> I don't know why but most of my masdie type orchids shrivel up on me. I think I'm keeping them too warm.


What are the temps in your tank?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

most of the masdies you have hate temps over 78 Ryan, and they REALLY don't like stagnant air. My offer stands to split my M. herradurae next time I see you so you can have a really viv friendly masdie


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> most of the masdies you have hate temps over 78 Ryan, and they REALLY don't like stagnant air. My offer stands to split my M. herradurae next time I see you so you can have a really viv friendly masdie


You busy this weekend?



mikefromearth said:


> What are the temps in your tank?


No idea Mike I have zoomed digital deal and like yours they're garbage.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Mine is in a humid greenhouse. I water it about every other day, give or take. I haven't had it very long but I am confident it will do well. Temperature ranges from around 60min and up to 85 max but not for long periods, yet. 
Photo's to come...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

draculas do better than masdies in stagnant air situations in my experience. Im workng all weekend Ryan, just lke every weekend.  I need a day off, but I might have a weekday off next week sometime, and Im not working this friday. Im out of chem lab at 4, could grab you and head to the UW greenhouse


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> draculas do better than masdies in stagnant air situations in my experience. Im workng all weekend Ryan, just lke every weekend.  I need a day off, but I might have a weekday off next week sometime, and Im not working this friday. Im out of chem lab at 4, could grab you and head to the UW greenhouse


I work during the weekdays until 4:30 broski. My only time off is the weekends. Although I may be quiting my job soon and going to another property. I may be able to tell them I'll give my current place 2 weeks and take a 14 day vacation. Weird, I always thought draculas were masdies.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

closely related, but not the same. I think Christina Hanson has the same experience with Draculas vs. Masdies in stagnant air sitations


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

fleshfrombone said:


> I work during the weekdays until 4:30 broski. My only time off is the weekends. Although I may be quiting my job soon and going to another property. I may be able to tell them I'll give my current place 2 weeks and take a 14 day vacation. Weird, I always thought draculas were masdies.


Draculas and masdies are both part of the Pleurothallis Alliance


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I knew they were both plueros but I thought draculas were just a type of masdie.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Yeah I knew they were both plueros but I thought draculas were just a type of masdie.


I thought draculas were just another bloodsucking half-bat.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Indeed they are Doug.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

I forgot to upload the other day

Pleurothallis minutalis in bloom









Dryadella edwallii in bloom


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Cool!

My floribunda hasnt put out any spikes yet. When I got it it had already bloomed and all the flowers were dead and dried up already. Interesting that they are on slightly different schedules, eh?


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

better late than never? Here is my dryadella and pluero

Dryadella edwallii by Fool2Think, on Flickr


Pleurothallis minutalis by Fool2Think, on Flickr


Pleurothallis minutalis by Fool2Think, on Flickr

oh and the A. konjac It's beginning to get a bit fragrant...kind of mild, like a dead mouse


Amorphophallus konjac by Fool2Think, on Flickr


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Holy orchid collection batman!


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I wish I could say those are all my orchids but they aren't. I just take care of the collection.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

mikefromearth said:


> though it came from Andys with 3 buds on it.




I want to see that second spike look like this one! Nice job so far!

Will


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

My Pleurothallis corniculata is budding too! Also my Haraella odorata *may* be budding, we'll see!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Haraellas bloom and spike rather often


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe so, but I get excited each and every time. It is a cool little orchid. (Aren't they all!?)


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok.. SO!

My edwallii blooms have changed.. They dont look like they're dying or going to fall off or anything.. in fact a 4th bud is about to open and the plant is making a 5th bud. I decided it would be OK to go ahead and mount the orchid so I put it relatively close to my light, about 8" away. The leaves are turning slightly purple which I hear is just the plant maxing out on necessary chlorophyl and is actually just an indication of perfect lighting.

The reason I'm posting, however, is that like I said, the bloom is changing. The top has curved over on all the blooms and on the one closest to the light it is developing a beautiful purple color.

Check it out:


















I know the blooms dont have chlorophyl in them, so why is it changing colors?


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

its probably on its way out


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

candm519 said:


> Maybe so, but I get excited each and every time. It is a cool little orchid. (Aren't they all!?)


actually I was pointing out that it was likely a spike...


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow those are beautiful well done!


----------

